# New 380cc with ding to front of frame



## Tank_ (Mar 12, 2013)

I recently purchased from Buds a Thunder 380 concealed carry model. Its size and shape suit me well for concealed carry ...

It appears that during assembly (apparently before barrel installation) the pistol was dinged on the front nose of the frame. The right corner tip, immediately under the front of the slide, is blunted back about 1mm. Not a big deal. But the dent also causes a rough edge (a slight bulge) on that corner, where the slide moves forward over the frame.

Wish I could figure how to post a picture.

Am I being too nit-picky about a cosmetic issue, expecting too much from a $300 pistol?

More purposefully, the dent does cause that small bulge that does contact the slide. I assume this will wear down with time, but do you think it will pose any other issues in the meantime (asymmetrical or excessive wear)? Would you smooth it out with a dremel?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Me? I wouldn't touch it with a Dremel tool. It's too easy to go much too far.
If you bought it used, I'd ask a decent gunsmith to pound the dent back into its proper shape, and then smooth it out and dab some cold blue on it.
If you bought it new, I'd take it back to the place where I bought it, and ask them to replace it or to have Bersa fix it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What Steve said. The frame on that gun is probably Aluminum, and using a Dremel on it will wear it down faster than you think.


----------

